# My humidor and cigar collection!



## Rockem Sockem (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

I love looking at pics of your humidors and cigars! I've been browsing the site for a while and learning TONS, but haven't posted often (or at all).

Anyhow, just got back from the island and snapped some pics. Can you believe I can get all those in that humidor and a Cigar Oasis as well? Full boxes too (the only one that wouldn't fit was the Carlos Torano Signature Maduros). 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome. Nice collection you got there. Enjoy. Nice Humi.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome. I still think you need a bigger humidor. LOL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice pickups..nice looking humi as well


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Beauty! Wow. nice humi, nice smokes, nice pics.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome, when are you going to begin building your walk-in?


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

beautiful humidor


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! Nice humi and great cigars!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet looking collection Enjoy


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy balls! Jealous!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good collection. Do you get all those cigars in that 1 humidor?


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## cyberdiver (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the same humidor......works really well and looks good too! It's surprising how much it will actually hold. I don't have the oasis, but I do have the oust fan!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

did you take your cigars to a photo studio? lol

nice collection.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics. i think you need a bigger humi


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

What are the bundles on the top? 

Sweet collection by the way.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya BaBY! Great job!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

AWWW COHIBA my favorite sticks that i cant afford. real nice


----------



## Rockem Sockem (Sep 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> Welcome, when are you going to begin building your walk-in?


Don't think I haven't thought about a walk-in, but this will have to do for now


----------



## Rockem Sockem (Sep 7, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> Good collection. Do you get all those cigars in that 1 humidor?


Yes! I can get them all in that humidor! It came with 2 cedar trays, but in order to keep most of the sticks in their original boxes I had to remove one of them.

I purchased it last summer from Cigar Humidors - Best Price in Quality Humidors & Humidor Accessories and was very pleased with their service. I had seen it at my local B&M for $450 - the online prices blew that away!


----------



## Rockem Sockem (Sep 7, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> did you take your cigars to a photo studio? lol
> 
> nice collection.


I do some graphic design work that requires me to shoot some product photos occasionally. A friend loaned me his camera to try and I didn't have anything else around to photograph!


----------



## Rockem Sockem (Sep 7, 2008)

Quasimoto said:


> What are the bundles on the top?
> 
> Sweet collection by the way.


Yes the loose bundles...

I took a day trip to Viñales Valley in the western province of Cuba where some of the best cigar tobacco comes from. They showed us the entire process of harvesting to rolling. One of the locals had them for sale (I think they where about $5CUC= ~$7US for a bundle of 10). I grabbed one bundle of each size. Not bad but I think they where pretty fresh - probably taste great after some rest in the humi!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice collection and humidor. Torano sure does know how to present a box of cigars too. Enjoy them.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice humidor nice collection


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Cabinet here he comes!


----------

